# alien x input



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

has anybody out there shot an alien x? this bow looks way cool but i am looking for some opinions before i try to locate a dealer to shoot one? i do not want to sound ignorant but who makes this bow? any input is appreciated.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Martin Archery makes the bow! I have heard all positive reaction to the Alien X bow! Best thing to do is go try it out for yourself and see!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is some info on it. http://www.rytera.com/alien/index.html It is made by Rytera which is owned by Martin. I will try and dig you up a few threads on it. :bolt:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=825189&highlight=alien


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

one more.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=823166&highlight=alien


----------

